# A Beautiful Earth Angel Here With Snowball And His Mommi ... ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

As a lot of you know, Felix is in Tucson visitng his mother and family. 

Felix is so hard to buy gifts for ... he's one of those guys who says he has everything that he wants or needs. So, I always have to think of something that he might like anyway. 

I finally had come up with something that I knew would mean the world to him. It's been three years since Felix has seen his mother. She is now ninety two years old. Because of my MS ... and, because it is really not safe for me to be alone for too long, he was not able to visit her every year. Although he has never complained about it ... I have felt so bad about this.

So, I got to thinking how I could manage being alone for a few days. And, after doing so ... decided that for Felix's birthday ... my gift to him, was going to be an airline ticket for him to spend a few days with his mother and family in Tucson.

To be honest about it, I was a little bit nervous being here alone for a few days. There are friends who could check in on me to make sure all was okay. And, Marcia, the woman who is helping me (and Snowball) with relaxation techniques, offered to come over every day and take Snowball for a walk.

I had everything planned out to make things were as safe as possible for me and Snowball. The worst worry is that I would have a fall due to balance issues and not being able to walk well right now. In fact, in order to go up and down the steps in our house ... most of them time I am crawling up and down the steps. So, I had planned to spend the nights with Snowball sleeping on one of the sofas in our living room. On the same level as the living room (we have a three level townhome) is the kitchen/dining room area and a powder room. So, I would have access to everything we needed. And, if there was, God forbid, an emergency and we had to get out of the house immediately ... the front door was the closet to exit.

In the meantime, one of my very best friends offered to come stay with me and Snowball. However, since this is the first time she would have been visiting us here in our home ... and, because I just cannot entertain the way I would like to right now ... I assured her I would be okay to be alone for a few days.

And, then last week ... our Snowball was not feeling well and ended up with more than one vet visit. One thing led into another ... and with us worrying our hearts out and stressing to the max ... that Snowball might have a serious illness. After learning Snowball needed further testing and why, I was frightened for my Snowball. And, I felt completely overwhelmed with holding all my feelings inside ... and, with knowing it was also time for Felix to make the trip to Tucson. Felix, bless his heart, wanted to cancel his trip to Tucson. I assured him we would be okay for a few days, and that I would be upset if he cancelled his trip. I really have wanted for him to spend time with his mother and family.

In the meantime, last week while talking on the phone with my best friend and earth angel, I suddenly broke down crying and said ... 

"You know, I am to the point that I don't care if the house is a mess and what I look like. I just need for you to be here with me and Snowball and give us hugs if you can still make it down here." Without hesitation, she said she would be here.

Our beautiful, beautiful Earth Angel arrived shortly after Felix's departure to make the flight to Arizona. She truly is one of my most precious Earth Angels ... not only to me, but, to Snowball and Felix, too.

We spent yesterday and last evening crying and laughing hysterically together! Well laughing hysterically together ... not crying hysterically!:HistericalSmiley: This was the first day we met in person ... after two and a half years of talking on the phone for hours, almost every day.

I did fall over once (which I really didn't expect to happen) ... and, she was there to graciously comfort me and help me back on my clumsy feet! (I wasn't hurt) Although I want to be the one waitng on her ... she insists on being the one helping here. She is truly beautiful inside and out. 

So, here is our Earth Angel in the car talking to Snowball in his carseat ... right before she drove us around to pick up some needed items.

Snowball and the beautiful, beautiful Kerry ...


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Marie....All I can say is Awesome!! What a friend!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Now you have me crying!:smcry::wub: What beautiful pics!:wub::wub: God bless you, Kerry..you truly are an angel!:innocent::crying::wub::wub: Big hugs to both of you..:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awww Marie this is such a heart touching story. Kerry is such a wonderful person. I am so happy that she was able to be there with you and Snowball. I am positive that you too ladies had a wonderful visit.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sassy's mommy said:


> Awww Marie this is such a heart touching story. Kerry is such a wonderful person. I am so happy that she was able to be there with you and Snowball. I am positive that you too ladies had a wonderful visit.[/
> 
> Pat, Kerry is still here. She will be here until Felix returns home on Monday afternoon. Hopefully, his flight will be on time so that we can take Kerry to the airport a little later on Monday afternoon. Felix has not met Kerry yet.
> 
> I hired a limo for tomorrow so that we can cruise around Washington, DC ... and, maybe have lunch at a dog friendly cafe in DC. I am excited because my beloved granddaughter, Ashley, and her boyfriend will be joining us! Ashley has spoken several times on the phone with Kerry ... so, this is the first time Kerry and Ashley will be meeting one another in person, too. And, this will be my first time with meeting Ashley's boyfriend!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm like you Marie, always wanting everything perfect before guests come over. Sometimes you just to have to let things go and enjoy the company! Kerry is a true friend sent from above for you and Snowball. What a wonderful present to Felix. You are his Earth Angel?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh that is so wonderful! Kerry is such an amazing person and friend. Hope you ladies enjoy your weekend together!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

We all need a best friend, and you certainly have the best of the best! Hope you feel better!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is wonderful!!! And you're right - Kerry is truly an angel!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, this story warms my heart! It helps to restore my faith in true friendship. Bless you, Kerry, Marie, and Snowball! Hope you have a wonderful day today shopping and seeing Ashley and meeting her boyfriend. 

Hugs,


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish I could be there with you also. We would laugh the entire time.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- this is just wonderful. I've been so worried about you being alone while Felix was in Tucson. And then I thought that Ashley may be able to visit during Felix' absence.

Kerry is, indeed, an Earth Angel and I know how much you 2 love each other. It's so wonderful that she has been able to come down to help and to be with you while Felix is visiting his family. 

I hadn't realized that you and Kerry had never actually met in person. How much fun the 2 of you must be having. And to be able to lunch with Ashley and her BF -- that is very special.

The friends we've made on SM are TRUE FRIENDS and seem to always be there when we need them. Who would have thought that a forum about our little white fluffs would lead to sooooooooooooooo many close, lifetime friendships. It's just wonderful.

Both you, Marie, and you, Kerry, are such wonderful Earth Angels. I just love you both!!! This truly warms my heart.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I love this so much!! But I want to come and have a slumber party too!! lol

Marie, think of it this way... if you were up to waiting on Kerry during her visit, she wouldn't have needed to come and this visit would have never happened. And from what I've learned about Kerry, you are blessing her just as much as she is blessing you by allowing her to be there for you.

Kerry...you are truly my hero. I aspire to be like you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: Marie - I'm all ferklempt.  The second I started your thread I rushed through it seeing if it was as I expected...Kerry came to help out. :chili::chili:I'm so thrilled in several ways. I had been worried about you staying alone without Felix as we talked about before, though you assured me Marcia was coming to help. But then when you had all these worries about Snowball I really was worried about whether Felix would leave you and if so how you'd fare. And now there's dear Kerry to the rescue. I can't believe it's your first time meeting. I'm so lucky having met Kerry so many times. :wub: I know that the two of you will be having THE best time and that Snowball will be showered with love by his Auntie. A limo in DC -- how absolutely fabulous and the icing on the cake will be meeting with Ashley and her BF. A perfect day. I wish I lived closer. I'd try joining you for dinner. One of these days!!!

After this, you'll be sending Felix away more often. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm so happy you've given this gift to Felix. We have to live every day and love every person important to us. I think you and Felix will both be doing that this weekend. Love you both. :smootch: 
Oh, and if you think Kerry cares one bit what your house looks like you are so wrong. I know that Kerry is basking in seeing you and your beautiful smile, Marie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Me too, I want to come to the slumber party. LOL. Now I'm all choked up after reading this and Marie I'm so happy that Kerry is there with you and you're having so much fun together. It sounds like the whole weekend will be special, meeting with Ashely and everything. I'm glad Felix got to visit his mom too.

And I thought this surprise might be a new puppy...around here it seems the biggest surprises involve puppies : )

And doesn't Kerry look beautiful in this photo? especially beautiful. 
Have fun cruising around in your limo girls!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marie, how your post made me smile! I am not one bit surprised that darling Kerry came to see you...she truly is, as you've said ,an Earth-Angel"! God love her, she really 'walks the walk' when it is needed ! God love her and God love you too!... You are two amazing ladies!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok ladies, I have goose bumps all over and tears in my eyes. Not only is Kerry absolutely beautiful on the outside she is even more beautiful on the inside. I am so happy that she is able to be there with you and that you are both enjoying your visit.

Our SM family is indeed made up of very special people:thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We all want to come to the slumber party!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Words really can't describe such a beautiful friendship :heart: Marie, it's amazing how things in life are provided at right the moments  I'm SO happy that you and Kerry finally got to meet in person. Thank you for sharing-- it is such a reminder that there _are _wonderful people in this dreadful world. Hope you have a fun-filled weekend :chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Marie, Kerry, Snowball))) Big hugs to all of you! Marie, reading this made my heart so happy!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Marie, God had this whole plan figured out. So many wonderful things ... you giving the perfect gift to Felix; Felix getting to visit his mother and family; and you getting to meet beautiful, fun loving Kerry!!

Hey Kerry, how about coming to visit me next??? Marie, by the time Kerry leaves you will be aching all over from laughter. I hope both of you wonderful ladies have an absolutely awesome weekend!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm anxious to see more pictures. :Waiting:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You two had this all planned out, getting rid of Felix and taking a limo into Washington, DC.....Fun, Fun, Fun!!!!:HistericalSmiley: LOL, Marie, I love Kerry!!! I know you do too and this just proves to me how wonderful she is!!! Yes, God does have a hand in this and brought that beautiful lady to your doorstep!!! It is such a wonderful feeling of friendship and loyalty!!! It made me feel good just to read your story! Two beautiful ladies going out on the town with your grandaughter!! Laugh and have a ball but don't forget.....you do miss Felix a little, don't you???


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wonderful friends, family and fluffs.....Gods greatest treasures  . So happy that you had your dear friend with you and that you were so loving as to bless Felix with some "Mom" time. What a wonderful gift! Stay strong and have a great time with your friend.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

And we all lived happily ever after!!!!!!!
My heart is smiling for all of you---you, Snowball, Felix, his mom, Ashley, her BF! Since you can't go to SM meet-ups God arranged to bring them to you, as you shared Felix w/his mom! A truly win-win! I wish I could be a fly on the wall or the limo floor---just remember what happens in DC stays in DC. Our lips are sealed!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I'm anxious to see more pictures. :Waiting:


I was going to send some pictures this evening ... but, with all the news about Jett and Kitzel ... I just don't feel right sending pictures until we know these precious fluff babies are okay. I hate to see threads for precious fluffs who need prayers to get lost in so many threads that bump them out of sight. I know because this thread disappeared out of sight. LOL

I promise to send pictures of everyone. A lot of stories to share. We laughed so hard about some things that happened to us that you would have thought we were on something! :HistericalSmiley: We never even had a drink ... just bottled water, coffee, and lemonade! And, there were moments when we cried together. 

You know those moments in time when we can remember so much detail ... well, these past four days are full of them for me. Kerry, my grandaughter Ashley, and Ashley's boyfriend ... and, my Snowball ... made these past few days so special and memorable. 

Snowball and his Poppi conked out about two and a half hours ago ... both completly exhausted from their busy days and visits on each end. I know Kerry has got to be very tired, too. And, so am I. However, I will probably fall asleep tonight before counting all my blessings ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Marie - I'm so thrilled that this past weekend ended up being such a wonderful adventure. I can only imagine the stories, the hugs, the laughter and the tears. Take your time with getting pix to us. Sounds like Jett's doing better thankfully. When do you get Snowball's test results? I thought today. :blink: Sending our love. :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Marie, Just catching up on this and so glad that everything worked out and you and Kerry had such a grand time. Will be looking forward to seeing the pictures. Hugs,Edie


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

So glad the two of you finally got to meet in person! Kerry truly is an angel!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Cow! I just saw the picture over on FB and had to come here for the back story!!! :innocent::aktion033:

I have tears of joy in my eyes for you! If there was a contest for best weekend, you would win!!!

I got to meet Kerry at my puppy parties and at the annual dinner in New York! She's one of my favorite people! :wub::thumbsup:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Marie

Kerry is one of the sweetest person ever. :wub: She always put others' needs before herself.

A long time ago I won a raffle and Kerry was the person to give me a gift. She was going to send a sweater but thought it might be too small for Rylee. Kerry had a very special dress made for Rylee. I will never forget how special she is.:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Marie - I'm so thrilled that this past weekend ended up being such a wonderful adventure. I can only imagine the stories, the hugs, the laughter and the tears. Take your time with getting pix to us. Sounds like Jett's doing better thankfully. When do you get Snowball's test results? I thought today. :blink: Sending our love. :wub:


Sue, thank you for asking about Snowball and the test results. Dr. Deppe (the internist specialist) spoke with me just last night on the phone. At this point I don't want to go into too much detail about Snowball's lab results ... except to say he is being monitored to hopefully rule out autoimmune hepatitis. Snowball will be having more blood tests done next month.(in Dr. Deppe's office) And, then I feel I can share more information openly. I just don't want to mislead anyone with information.

I am so grateful that we found a specialist who is so in tune with the Maltese breed specifically. I have confidence that Snowball is in the best of hands for his medical care. 

So, in the meantime, please keep the prayers going for my precious Snowball. And, I will update about Snowball on the other thread. I guess with everything going on the past week I forgot to do so. Geez ... I am a mess. Just ask Kerry ... she will tell you.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- just wanted you to know that I'm continuing my prayers for you and for our precious Snowball.


----------

